# Ruin and Redemption material available for purchase



## JTB.SDG (Feb 23, 2021)

Hi guys,

So I put the Ruin and Redemption material into paperback form. You can purchase here: https://www.ruinandredemption.com/store

Edit: For those of you who don't know, sorry for the lack of clarity. This is an extensive course on covenant theology that I've spent much of the last six years working on. It began as a project to help train pastors in South Asia. I'm hoping it could help others as well.

Note: There are two sizes: a full letter ( 8 1/2 x 11) paperback size as well as a more compact version (exact same material but in crown quarto size). The typeset on the 8.5 x 11 is 12 point font (with 10 point footnotes); the font typesetting on the condensed edition is a little above 10.5 (with footnotes I think around 9 point). There's also a "Participant's Guide" version that contains the outline notes of the material.

One request: Please, if these materials have benefited you in any way, would you please consider giving feedback on Amazon? It helps with credibility and I'm not seeking to market it in any other way (you don't have to purchase from Amazon to leave a review, just as long as you've read some of the material). Or, would you consider sharing on other social media platforms?

It's been a six year journey writing this. I hope and have been praying that it's a blessing.

Thanks and God bless,

Jon

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Feb 23, 2021)

Hi Jon, glad you got these into print. I am sure they will instruct and bless many. 

Two questions:
1. Is the full size paperback for aged eyes like mine, and the compact edition for younger eyes (i.e., I see the dimensions you give but I am assuming the full size paperback will also have bigger print?)

2. I enjoyed the footnotes in the online course on the Ruin and Redemption web page. I thought they were very instructive and one could go to them for further information if desired. Are these included in the book? 

Thank you.


----------



## JTB.SDG (Feb 23, 2021)

Hi Stephen, 

Yes, the bigger size means bigger print, and yes, all the footnotes are included

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 25, 2021)

I've been browsing through it since you dropped off a copy. I like what I've been reading so far.


----------



## JTB.SDG (Feb 25, 2021)

Puritan Sailor said:


> I've been browsing through it since you dropped off a copy. I like what I've been reading so far.


Thanks Patrick


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Mar 16, 2021)

Sometimes with LULU publishing, it can be more cost efficient in terms of postage to buy two books. Sometimes the postage cost does not increase much for the second book. Dr McMahon's book "Covenant Theology Made Easy" nicely compliments "Ruin & Redemption". You can buy the two together for a great study on Covenant Theology.


----------

